# Η καταστολή στο Κάιρο



## Costas (Dec 21, 2011)

Το ξύλο της αρκούδας στο Κάιρο. Στο βίντεο που ανέβηκε στις 18/12 και που έγινε γνωστό για το ξεγύμνωμα της γυναίκας με το μπλε σουτιέν (από κάποιους εχθρούς των διαδηλωτών θεωρήθηκε σκαμπρόζικο το χρώμα, βλ. άρθρο παρακάτω), στο 0.54 αρχίζουμε να βλέπουμε έναν ξυλοδαρμό που κρατάει γύρω στα 20 δευτερόλεπτα, με καμιά εικοσιπενταριά χτυπήματα με κλομπ και κλωτσιές, από τα οποία γύρω στα 20 είναι κατευθείαν στο κεφάλι. Ένας από τους φονιάδες τον χτυπάει από μπροστά με το γκλοπ τουλάχιστον 10 φορές, όλες στο κεφάλι ασταμάτητα. Στην αρχή το άτομο σαλεύει, στη συνέχεια όμως είναι τελείως αναίσθητο, πιθανότατα νεκρό, αλλά τα χτυπήματα εξακολουθούν να πέφτουν βροχή, προκαλώντας απλώς την αναπήδηση του κεφαλιού. (RT)
Η μεταχείριση της γυναίκας προκάλεσε μια πρωτοφανή, κατά τα λεγόμενα αυτού εδώ του άρθρου, διαδήλωση γυναικών. (NYT)


----------

